# Working on Sam's ears with breathe rite strips



## ronald_durst (Nov 19, 2010)

I got these in today using extra strength strips and eyelash glue.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

he`ll breath better for sure, hes a cutie


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA..... OMG. Ken, that was funny..... He is a cutie!! I like your creativity with the strips!!


----------



## ronald_durst (Nov 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks...i read about it on here somewhere. It's not bothering him at all and he hardly seems to notice. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

such a cutie. We had a female shepherd, Kelsey. Her ears never stood, but she was a beauty.... and had the heart of a shepherd. Hope this works for you.


----------

